# Java Minesweeper - OS X und Win7 Unterschied



## beatles (9. Mrz 2016)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich bin dabei einen Minesweeper in Java zu entwickeln.
Leider habe ich zwei Phänomene die unter OS X auftauchen und unter Windows aber funktionieren.
Das ganze Projekt teste ich in Eclipse Mars (OS X El Capitan und auch unter Win 7).

Zuerst eine grundsätzliche Frage, sind solche Unterschiede bekannt? Java sollte ja völlig Plattform unabhängig sein...

1. Fall (Klasse IntroFrame):
Ich habe ein Introframe wo die Spielfeldgrösse gewählt werden kann. Wenn ich mein Java Projekt aus Eclipse unter OS X starte wied nur ein leeres Frame angezeigt (kein Jlabel Titel und keine JCombobox). Unter Win7 wird alles angezeigt.
-> Wenn ich unter OS X den Schliessbutton anklicke aber nicht ausführe, erscheinen die Informationen...?


2. Fall (Klasse Field)
Wenn eine Mine vermutet wird kann mittels rechter Maustaste das Feld rot markiert werden (ähnlich wie eine Fahne setzen). Funktioniert unter Win7, unter OS X nicht...
-> _tileClicked.setBackground(Color.red);_

Ich habe das Projekt angehängt um nicht beide Klassen hier aufführen zu müssen.
Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung!


----------



## Joose (10. Mrz 2016)

Zu Problem 1:
"setVisible" solltes man wenn möglich immer als letztes aufrufen! Das veranlasst das Zeichnen des UI, wenn danach noch was hinzugefügt wird kann es eben passieren das dies nicht mehr gezeichnet wird, bzw. erst dann wenn der UI Thread wieder veranlasst wird was zu zeichnen.

Bei Problem 2 verhält es sich ähnlich, du änderst die Eigenschaften einer Komponente, bevor nicht neu gezeichnet werden soll werden diese Änderungen nicht angezeigt. Makiere mal unter OS X eine Feld per rechten Mausklick und dann vergrößere das Fenster (nun sollte sich die Farbe entsprechend ändern)


----------



## beatles (13. Mrz 2016)

Danke Joose


----------

